# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Circle, smart home camera, Logitech International S.A., Lausanne, Switzerland and Newark, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Logitech International S.A.

Home page - logitech.com/circle

----------


## Airicist

Meet Logi Circle. The Home Connection Camera.

Published on Sep 30, 2015




> Your home life is happening. See it all with Logi Circle—the new smart home connection camera. Experience your home as it happens with Real-Time HD Video and 2-way Audio. Go back to those magic moments captured with Circle’s Smart Filtering technology or review the whole day in a 30-second video clip with Daily Summaries. From intelligent software to being portable and rechargeable, Circle is designed so you don’t miss a thing.

----------


## Airicist

Logi's Circle camera misses the mark

Published on Oct 13, 2015




> The $200 Logi Circe Home Connection Camera has too few features to be a truly useful smart home accessory.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Logitech's Logi Circle camera is more lifelogging and less surveillance"

by Raymond Wong
September 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

See a whole day in 30 seconds with Logi Circle by Logitech

Published on May 24, 2016




> Logi Circle is a modern home security camera with features that help users protect home and stay connected while they’re away. 
> 
> To protect home Circle offers smart alerts to a user's mobile device when there’s activity at home. For knowing what’s happening at home check in instantly with unlimited live 1080p video streaming (with night vision) or look back on any past activity with free cloud storage— all accessible 24/7. Circle gives users peace of mind when you’re away from home.
> 
> Staying connected to home is is simple and effortless with the friendly swipe interface. Keep up with what’s happened all day by reviewing recorded moments or a smart timelapse of the whole day. Join or listen for any moment at home with 2-way Audio. And to make sure the important moments from home are always accessible, you can move Circle off the charging ring as needed and see activity from any room. Anything you want to connect with at home can also be shared with others by downloading and sharing video clips or snapshots.

----------


## Airicist

Logitech Circle 2 review: Wired security camera for guarding your home

Published on Jan 21, 2018




> The $180 Logitech Circle 2 wired security camera keeps watch inside or outside your home.

----------

